# Audio Visual forum or or computer/AV forum



## Spitfire (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey everyone, I am buying a flat pnl HDTV and want to connect it as my monitor as well. A friend recommended that I get a program where I use my computer as my 'cable box', tivo and also as storage and player of movies.
So I guess my questions are: does anyone know what I am typing about; any better way to do it; or any AVforums that would?
Thanks again Joe


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2006)

It's really complicated I would just keep the cable box seperate and buy DVR service from the cable Co. but if you decide to do it keep in mind you'll have to get a remote control for the computer to be able to control it like a regular DVR...as far as storage for movies thats easy I hook my laptop to my 50" Plasma and connect my USB 2.0 500GB portable HD to it and watch movies directly off of it, but I have only had to do that a few times with files that wouldn't burn from AVI to DVD...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2006)

I also read that you probably won't get the HDTV experience through the PC from the cable box...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2006)

http://ca.slingmedia.com/page/home

This is pretty cool, not sure if it is what you are looking for.  Don't know if it is HDTV capable.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 21, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> Hey everyone, I am buying a flat pnl HDTV and want to connect it as my monitor as well. A friend recommended that I get a program where I use my computer as my 'cable box', tivo and also as storage and player of movies.
> So I guess my questions are: does anyone know what I am typing about; any better way to do it; or any AVforums that would?
> Thanks again Joe



avsforum.com

tonnes of stuff there.

if you want to hook up your computer to it, make sure the LCD/Plasma supports 1:1 pixel mapping.

you should get a decent, but not top of the line, video card that supports your TVsets native resolution.

a VGA connection should be fine. Some sets don't like DVI/HDMI from a computer.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 21, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> Hey everyone, I am buying a flat pnl HDTV and want to connect it as my monitor as well.* A friend recommended that I get a program where I use my computer as my 'cable box', tivo and also as storage and player of movies.*
> So I guess my questions are: does anyone know what I am typing about; any better way to do it; or any AVforums that would?
> Thanks again Joe



Windows XP media center?

the technology isn't there yet. I wouldn't hook it up like that. If you're paying top dollar for a plasma/lcd, your probably gonna want to watch good Hi-Def sources, not muzzled Micro-crap stuff.


----------



## Spud (Nov 21, 2006)

TV in adapter card?

Set it up so that it's your computer most of the time, but with one hot key, you can activate the cable.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 21, 2006)

If you use something like a 32" Dell LCD then you can watch all your DVD's and downloaded stuff on the 32" straight from you PC (HDMI) or laptop (DVI).  I use Time Warner's HD DVR (connected with an HDMI cable) for HD stuff because of the price and because I like their HD/HBO/SHO video on demand service.  The results are that you can have two or three things going at a time.   In split screen you can watch 2 things on the dell while keeping firefox open on the laptop ...   or watch something from one of the HD channels in full screen while tooling around the internet or doing something work related.  I paid $575 for the Dell LCD off of craigslist so I am just one happy ass mofo.

As far as hook up's go I keep mine simple ... but I am in a remote war 'till I sort out which remote program to install on my PDA. That's where life will get easy ... macros to switch from one thing to another from one remote.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 22, 2006)

> A friend recommended that I get a program where I use my computer as my 'cable box', tivo and also as storage and player of movies.



HD programming or basic cable. Any plans for HD down the road?
Setting up an HTPC can be a PITA sometimes but for the most part it's straightforward.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 22, 2006)

Woot  Has this HDTV USB tuner/dvr device for like $90 today only.


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info
The TV does support HDMI, as well as it having HD, tho I do not pay for HD I do have the channels on my box (ie discovery HD) so they may come in with the HDTV.. Im not sure
The program it called Beyond TV
http://store.snapstream.com/btvandpvr500.html

and http://store.snapstream.com/beyondmedia1.html

I guess It will cost $250 total
Now I really download all the shows I want from emule, so going without the 'record' function would be fine. 
So since the TV has an S-video port on it and my video card has an S-video card in it I should be able to just plug them in together and use my computer as lets say input one.

Manic- How do you hook up you laptop to your TV

IainD- Is that just for a laptop?

VJ- so I need a video card that supports 1366 x 768 resolution 

Bone Crusher- If my TV supports HDMI, I would guess that means it has a HDMI port. Do I need a new video card with a HDMI card in it?

I guess I still have some homework to do?
Thanks again Guys


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh and is it going to be a problem that the TV doesnt have a DVI port?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 22, 2006)

If you post the model numbers of everything you're going to hook up we can give you a step by step ... with the premium options on a wish list.  Include in your next post all the stuff you do now, what you want to do with what you have, AND what you would do if you had the chance.  We can get you wired up six ways to Sunday but we need more info


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 22, 2006)

OK, cool 
I am not worried about the Beyond TV setup, All I Want to do is hook up the TV to my computer 
The TV
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8120366&st=westinghouse&type=product&id=1158319080440
I have a AMD 64 bit processor with plenty of HD space (I read it might matter on the AVS forum) 
The Grafics card is an XFx card but the least expensive one they had a year ago. I can get a new one if needed, expecially if I need an HDMI port
Any other info I am more then glad to offer

Edit- 2.04 GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh and I have Duel Graphic card capability, or something if that will help


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 22, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> OK, cool
> I am not worried about the Beyond TV setup, All I Want to do is hook up the TV to my computer
> The TV
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8120366&st=westinghouse&type=product&id=1158319080440
> ...




Your getting and LCD and you plan on using S-Video? Waste of money IMO.

anyhow, that 32 inch has a VGA port, as most do. So if your watching downloaded movies, you won't notice a difference if you hook up your computer through HDMI or VGA. Save your money, use your existing cables. 

Or you can hook up two screens at once, the LCD, and a computer monitor.

I think the XFx card is a Nividia? if so, the latest drivers should do fine for for an un-stretched desktop. If your mainly into the Divx, any card should work.

*
to get the most of the LCD, use HDMI for all DVD or Hi-Def sources.* Once you go HD, you won't go back.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 22, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> Oh and is it going to be a problem that the TV doesnt have a DVI port?



DVI and HDMI produce the same quality video, and use the same technology.

DVI has no audio.


if needed, you can get DVI to HDMI conversion cables.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 22, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> OK, cool
> I am not worried about the Beyond TV setup, All I Want to do is hook up the TV to my computer
> The TV
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8120366&st=westinghouse&type=product&id=1158319080440
> ...


Great but which xfx card?


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 22, 2006)

Nividia mx400
and yes Dvix is all really
Ok so, I guess s-video is a bad idea
So I need a HDMI port in the back of my comp. so I need a new graphics card with HDMI on it.
How would I hook D-sub (VGA) up. Same way, new graphics card


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

Viet jon, VGA is just the monitor port, so I can just use a normal monitor cord and the picture should br OK?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

That this LCD has no VGA (which is what you normally run from your comp to your monitor) bugs me ... but my personal pref's aside it does limit you to the 2 component and 1 HDMI inputs. 

You still have left out all the stuff you wanna do with this system you're setting up. I'm asking you for details here on EXACTLY what is going to be used for things like your HD service provider. 

1. Will you use a separate HD DVR tuner from your cable company or go with something you use out of your PC? Understand that all the service providers scramble the HD content so that you can only get local off air stuff, no HBO or HDNET. If you want the good stuff you gotta pay the man or sort out how to steal it.

2. Are you married to that TV? See these cards on tigerdirect and you'll notice that none use component outputs. You're left with HDMI out to your 1 HDMI input on that TV. No other choices for an external source besides component ... not bad but not the best. Just food for thought.

3. More info on what you're gonna do with this rig is needed. Again ... external HD gadget such as Dish NetWork or cable or some other type of HD tuner? PVR/DVR on board or on the gadget? 

The more demand you put on your comp for video processing and playback the more you tie up your resources when you are watching TV. So ... if you're like me you'll be watching TV while working or cruising the net ... maybe have some kind of game running in the mix as well. Now you are taxing you comp's res and the processes start to suffer ... picture skips, data loss, glitches that generally piss you off, or what ever else your system decides to do. Who is your cable provider? What are your options there? A cable box with the DVR/HD functionality is not a bad option. Works for me just great and takes a load off of my comp.

Don't get discouraged.  What your doing is awesome once you get it all configured and are watching it.  I've got HD/DVR on the rig with Time Warner's HD service (not the best but I do like their video on demand),  and I have my  comp hooked up so that I  can watch/run/do what ever I want with the least anount of resources used ob my comp ... means I can do this all  day long with no mishaps.  I download stuff from the torrent sites all the time (something to think about as the res used by the torrent clients will add up with the res used by your tuner/DVR/HD if you run it offf your comp) and watch that at the same time as I do other things such as work.


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

First off, thanks alot for the help Crusher. I really do appreciate it
As of right now I have a cable box for the TV, so I dont need to worry about that. I also download all my movies and TV shows from the computer, so I dont need to worry about a DVR.
I mainly want to just use my TV as a monitor as well as watch digital cable on it. Not even at the same time. I am easy.
Now as for the TV it has a D-sub (VGA) port is that not the same as the VGA in the back of my computer?
" Inputs: 1 HDMI, 1 D-sub (VGA), 1 S-video, 1 component, 4 audio, 1 PC audio, 1 RF "

Im not all to sure what you meant about component input


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh and I dont have HD I dont think, the HD channels doesnt have picture, just sound.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> First off, thanks alot for the help Crusher. I really do appreciate it
> As of right now I have a cable box for the TV, so I dont need to worry about that. I also download all my movies and TV shows from the computer, so I dont need to worry about a DVR.
> I mainly want to just use my TV as a monitor as well as watch digital cable on it. Not even at the same time. I am easy.
> Now as for the TV it has a D-sub (VGA) port is that not the same as the VGA in the back of my computer?
> ...


Ahhh cool ... there was no mention of the V-sub on Best Buy.  So then you can run two dif inputs ... HD quality inputs ... at the same time.   

You already have the 32" LCD set up as your 2nd monitor rt?


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

No It will be set up as my first monitor, I would see a need to have a second.
I am buying it tonight


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

What size?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 23, 2006)

when i think about this thread, i hack myself


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

Dyl, you may want to talk to someone about that.. It doesnt sound to healthy
Crusher I am buying the 32'' lcd


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

Killer but you need that second monitor to really get the advantages of what you're trying to do.  Rt now I've got firefox open on one with "Band of Brothers" on the other.  I'd have to cut the show down to half screen to have a browser in the other half ... that would suck.

Why that Westinghouse?  I bought my Dell off of www.craigslist.com for $560 w/out the speakers.  It's 8 months old ...


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

I will look into craigs list,
Thats a good point bot the screens, I mean I will still have this monitor Im on now, do I need anything special to run this montior and the TV at the same time


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

Nope ... most cards these days support 2 mon's anyway.  [FONT=&quot]Rt click the desktop somewhere and you'll get the Display Properties Window ... check in the settings tab for the drop down.  you should see there that it supports 2 monitors
[/FONT]


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 23, 2006)

OK, cool I have to hook up both monitors for that option to pop up, or trouble shoot.
I hate to ask another question, but I will now need another VGA port in the back of my computer to hook up both since I planned on using the excising one for the TV


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

Eeeeyupers now we get to what you wanna do so ya know how much to spend on the TV card.  Here's that tiger link again.  Look over the cards and the features so you have an idea on price/features.  Here's the link on your card ... it does support dual mon's.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 23, 2006)

tigerdirect has the best prices, good link.

if your not a gamer, don't waste your money, get the least expensive card. Most 40-50 dollar card will have VGA and HDMI. I recommend Nvidia for web browsing and reading font on a 32 inch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 23, 2006)

Psssttttt ... if you look ALL the cards lack HDMI output.  The industry standard is DVI.  That Westinghouse lacks a DVI input ...


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 23, 2006)

ya your right.......most cards have DVI *not *HDMI. 

but they both carry the same quality picture, so i guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, Tiger Direct is great, There two stores just happen to also be in south Florida, so I can just go pick it up.
The card on Tiger Direct is showing The S-Video output as the HDTV output, does that mean since I have 1-VGA and 1-S-Video output I should be OK
Half-way down the page
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2412163&Sku=P450-7868
Sorry I guess I am a slow learner.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2006)

Black friday info ...  

Good luck I'm out till Monday prolly.  May check in a bit but may not


----------



## Spitfire (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks again for your help, Have a great weekend.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 24, 2006)

Spitfire said:


> Manic- How do you hook up you laptop to your TV


I have a cable that I hook to the VGA on my 50" Plasma and to the back of my laptop...then I use a wireless mouse and keyboard and viola!  50"'s of internet insanity...


----------

